
Ganjex: Java Passive Container with Runtime Lifecycle Management - hekmatof
https://github.com/behsa-oss/ganjex
======
tedyoung
From the first paragraph in the readme:

> "Oblivious to its holding services, Ganjex is a passive container
> facilitating the management of the containing elements' alterations and
> lifecycle at runtime. Ganjex is a platform layer container, so that user
> must define their own framework based on their necessities and preferences
> properly."

I still don't understand what this is. It's very frustrating to see projects
not clearly state what problem they're trying to solve or what need they're
trying to fill.

As a Java developer who deploys using containers, this might be something
useful? Or not? I have no idea and the readme isn't helping.

~~~
hekmatof
Thanks for your oponion, you'r right. I changed readme to be more legible and
helpful.

